# Howto create an empty bridge?

## COiN3D

Hi there,

by using "brctl add bridgename" it is possible, to create an empty bridge without any interfaces in it. I guess that gentoo doesnt allow that. When I add

```
bridge_xenbr0=""

config_xenbr0=( "10.0.0.1/24" )
```

in /etc/conf.d/net, it gives me errors starting my bridge:

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.xenbr0 start

 * Starting xenbr0

 *   Bringing up xenbr0

 *     10.0.0.1/24

 *     network interface xenbr0 does not exist

 *     Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

                                                                          [ !! ]

                                                                          [ !! ]
```

Only if I create the empty bridge with brctl add xenbr0, gentoos init script is able to give it an network address. Is there a work around for that?

Thanks

----------

## COiN3D

I didn't really solve the problem but created an evil work-around by creating a "dummy" tuntap device.

```
tuntap_dummy="tap"

config_dummy=( "null" )

#config_eth0=( "null" )

bridge_xenbr0="dummy"

config_xenbr0=( "10.0.0.1/24" )

```

----------

